# Leaked Skyrim gameplay



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ov2FTXRSxM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q31OGHGQoG4[/youtube]

NOT MINE, was leaked from quakecon, if it gets taken down, Ill try and re-upload it to vimeo or megavideo or something else.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 7, 2011)

This looks amazing!
Totally looking forward to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2011)

God, this year is going to be fucking amazing, Skyrim, Rage, BF3, SWTOR, Sonic, New marios, Zelda, ETC. I think my body is going to explode!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm a big big Skyrim enthusiast but I would rather not watch leaked videos. It would destroy my expectations. I'd rather wait and check my sources everyday for things released via the official channels.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 7, 2011)

A huge part of this was already shown at the E3.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I'm a big big Skyrim enthusiast but I would rather not watch leaked videos. It would destroy my expectations. I'd rather wait and check my sources everyday for things released via the official channels.


Most of it was e3 stuff, but its more laid back gameplay ( minus the crowd) But it doesn't spoil anything, don't worry.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 7, 2011)

man are those idiots in the background insane or something ? sounds like they are getting an orgasm only because the guy zoomed out to show the character ... they are like " ohhhhh ahhhh woah oO " all the time -.-V to annoying.


Well grafic looks nice but i really really think this game will be no good !
I heard several storys about it beeing more like "yeah i run around the world killing everything" instead of "yeah i run around the world talk with people and get quests and a good story"


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 7, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> man are those idiots in the background insane or something ? sounds like they are getting an orgasm only because the guy zoomed out to show the character ... they are like " ohhhhh ahhhh woah oO " all the time -.-V to annoying.
> ikr
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? Harsh judgement should be made after you play it?

Not even by graphics,but by gameplay it looks good.


Why does it remind me of Halo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't flame about this if it not your thing, but wonder how the wiimote,move, or wii u controller would work with this?


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks great!

Though is it 'leaked' if they openly showed it at QuakeCon?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> man are those idiots in the background insane or something ? sounds like they are getting an orgasm only because the guy zoomed out to show the character ... they are like " ohhhhh ahhhh woah oO " all the time -.-V to annoying.
> 
> 
> Well grafic looks nice but i really really think this game will be no good !
> I heard several storys about it beeing more like "yeah i run around the world killing everything" instead of "yeah i run around the world talk with people and get quests and a good story"


The story is over 30 hours. Not counting side quests


----------



## Youkai (Aug 7, 2011)

well ok I am pretty sure that I will try it out !
at least i still hope the rumors I heard about the game having no real story and just beeing a extremely cropped down version of the former Elder Scrolls titles just with better grafic is wrong.




			
				brandonspikes said:
			
		

> The story is over 30 hours. Not counting side quests




Well ok if thats true .... still how much was it again with morrorwind ? i believe to remember it was more than 100 ? 
ok can't compare a game to this most games nowadays have less than 8 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still hope its not just like the last Might and Magic game ... had not much to do with a rpg


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 7, 2011)

Also, watching this does in no way remind me of a virtual, medieval based TCG.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 7, 2011)

Its probably going to be multi-disc on the 360. lol
I am not lazy but changing disc's just bothers me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rather go for the PS3 version.



			
				Youkai said:
			
		

> Well ok if thats true .... still how much was it again with morrorwind ? i believe to remember it was more than 100 ?
> ok can't compare a game to this most games nowadays have less than 8 hours
> 
> 
> ...


With side quests Skyrim would last you more than 100 hours easily, I can assure you that.
I spent way over 200 hours on Oblivion lol.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Gorgeous! i never played for long an elder scrolls before but this looks like a good reason to start!


----------



## Costello (Aug 7, 2011)

that was an absolutely brilliant video, although near the end theres a sequence that got cut off and the audio is out of sync (afaict)
but otherwise... wow... this is beyond awesome, thats state of the art video game right here... 
not just graphics wise, but also the AI, the art, the gameplay, ...

I'm just not too happy about the menus so far, having to browse through a list of items without icons or anything graphical, it makes it hard to see and pick stuff quickly. You have to read through all the stuff, thats a bit annoying.
also load times & load screens seem awfully long, just going in and out a cavern... i wish it was all streamlined and you wouldnt have to go through load screens to enter places...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Looks great!
> 
> Though is it 'leaked' if they openly showed it at QuakeCon?


It wasn't open, and the footage wasn't suppose to be shown outside of the viewing.


Thus, its leaked.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Its blocked already by Zenimax's request.

@Costello
The menu isnt bothering me too much really, as long as you know the details of the item you are using/equiping yourself with.
As for loading times.. yeah thats gonna be annoying. I am sure it would be a lot worse on the PS3.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 8, 2011)

Blocked but I think the menu isn't completed I feel like it'll be added in before the game goes to print.

Post Below for Vid

I cannot figure out these tags.

I see not the watch part but only the numbers interesting.

EDIT:Nvm I see the menu and I realize it won't be changed.

I kind of like it though/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

[youtube]9ov2FTXRSxM[/youtube]
fixed for you TDWTF.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

I shouldn't have waited


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> [youtube]9ov2FTXRSxM[/youtube]
> fixed for you TDWTF.


added to main page since the first link was taken down.


Expect a full gameplay showing in HD in a few weeks.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 8, 2011)

This fall is going to be ridiculously eventful.
I foresee myself booking a few days off around releases.


----------



## Dangy (Aug 8, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> This fall is going to be ridiculously eventful.
> I foresee myself booking a few days off around releases.



I'm buying a new computer just to play this game.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wondering how good its going to look with mods on the PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
I am already pretty impressed.

edit:
the video got removed again, lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a MegaUpload link to it, would it be against the rules to link to it here, mods?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nope, I dont think it will be.
Why dont you upload it on megavideo/zshare or somewhere else so people can watch it directly without downloading it first.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it real? If so..... *drool*


----------



## f3ar000 (Aug 11, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Is it real? If so..... *drool*


you bet its real. Ive seen a coupla demos Todd Howard did and its the same one that the press was able to do but they had only an hour to play it. allready preordered and Im going to be working on  my mod skills. digging around with the AI system is going to be fun 8^y


----------

